# Just Buried My Dog



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got back from the family cabin where we buried my 10 year old Lab. She was one heck of a dog and will be missed greatly. Most loyal animal I have ever known.

Mom called me while I was on the river and broke the news.It was pretty sad walking back to the kennel to see her and take care of her today. She was laying in her dogloo with her head out like I had seen her a million times. We think she had a heart attack or something.

I cried more when I left on my mission saying bye to her than to my girlfriend of two years. Animals like that have special places on the other side. I'm sure I'll own more dogs in the future but none will ever take her place.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I too had a yellow lab and two years ago when I had to put him down it was the saddest day of my life, next to losing my mother. I cried as well and then later that evening my wife and I sat and discussed his life and both of us cried like little babies. I feel for your loss.
Sorry Man!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. My lab past away just over a year ago. I'm now looking for a dog again. It takes awhile but time will heal all wounds. I'm not saying you'll forget your dog, just saying I hear ya. Keep your head up and remember the fun times. RIP


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry man....


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, nor-tah. It's never easy to say goodbye to a loyal friend and companion. Keep you head up.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss Kyle.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry brother, I to know how hard it is to lose your best friend. I had to put my best friend down about a year ago. Buried lots of people and none hurt as bad as that. I am sure she is chasing pigeons in gods great park as we speak. When you cross the river she will be the first one to give you those wet kisses I am sure you are missing. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it. There's nothing like a good dog.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I cried like a baby when we had to put our dog down. Dogs are special. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Its been a rough day and it means a lot to hear your stories and your wishes.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I too know how it feels...so sorry you lost your best bud...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry man! Just did the same thing with my 12 year old black last Sept as she passed while I was out on the muzzy hunt, not fun!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Kyle. Roxy was a special dog. I enjoyed hunting with the two of you for ducks and doves. Hopefully she's running through endless fields of birds without any of the arthritis now. You were a lucky guy to have had her as a hunting partner.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to here....


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry to here that man It sounds like your family is like mine, our dog is thought of as a member of the family. Not that this will make you feel any better, but something to keep in mind is.... Every new begining comes from some other beginigs end.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I just lost my dog last week dang it hurts


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man that sux. It's never easy. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was so sorry to hear about your loss this morning. Dogs arent just dogs, they are members of your family. And its just like losing a member of your family when they are gone.

Best wishes to you K!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss, Nor-tah. Perhaps it's nothing you're interested in, but I'll throw this out there. Maybe a life can be saved by someone who reads it:

http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7856


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have nothing to complain about. Nothing but good memories. Birddogger, thanks for the link! That setter is really pretty. I dont think I am ready just yet but appreciate the help!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. Nothing like and old dog.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Aww man, Just saw the post! I’m feeling for man! I know what you’re going through, I had to put Lucky down 3 years ago, and we lost Buster last year. 

There nothing anyone can say that will replace a trusted companion or ease the ache of the lost, but in time the pain of her passing will dim, but the memories of her will always remain.


----------

